# Seaclear system II



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone have experience using a seaclear system II. I keep getting microbubbles due to the powerhead. Its a 40 gal. Wondering how to get rid of them or at least limit them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Is air injector hooked up to pump?If so disconnect or place tube underwater.Or are bubbles comming from power head in tank?


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

The power head is housed in a sump built into the tank and shoots water into the tank by small return holes shaped in a backwards L along the back wall of the tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's drawing the water from where the bioballs are right?


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Correct I just don't have any bio balls back there going to put some crushed LR or micro algae soon


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Try placing some sort of filter fabric on top of crushed coral.You must be getting bubbles down into the crushed coral from the drip plate?The air injection tube to the pump isn't hooked up right?If it is disconnect it or stick the open end under water so it can't draw air.Also if not already try to raise or keep water level as high above pump (6+") as you can.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have any crushed coral yet and I don't use the drip tray. The hose is connected and sealed with a clamp to keep it nice and snug. I did raise the water an that seems to of helped a lot so far. I guess we'll see tommorow because usually the air bubbles collect in the front of the tank. I'm just nervous since I raised the water so high that its not falling as far hence not being oxygenated enough. Guess well wait and see


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If the water is just free falling from drip plate into biochamber than that is where the pump is catching all the bubbles from.Bubbles entering the pump(going through the impeller) are not good for pump and could shorten its life.A sponge placed on bottom of biochamber(covering pump inlet) may help this .Your water will still be oxygenated with out the bubbles.I did see your not using drip plate.Even using the sponge vertical against the wall with pump inlet may stop bubbles from getting to pump.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I'll try that in the next few days I have some left over scraps of mesh filter pads. Do you think that would work if not can I just use a regular sponge?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Anything mechanical should help stop bubbles from reaching the pump.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok great thanks for your help do you have one if these tanks? I could use some help picking out a protein skimmer


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I do not have one.Was just going off the diagram from a site.This was only skimmer I could find made for your system SeaClear Protein Skimmer for System II Aquariums - Saltwater - Fish - PetSmart
This one may be different but I can't tell.It says it's venturi so I think it's different but looks th same SeaClear System 2 Protein skimmer - Venturi [10-250-20204] - $69.99 : TropicalFishStore.com, Discount Fish Tanks Custom Aquariums Supplies Furniture Lighting


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

ok ya i saw those I was going to try a hydor slim skim because it would fit in the main area of the sum (not the little compartment they have designed for the PS) It would fit in the tank and only stick out of the top by about 1.5 inches so i could just modify a cover to fit aroudn that


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

after much thought I think I am going to go with the protein skimmer designed for this tank instead of a slim skim. This way I can turn the other big compartment into a small refegium. My question with this protein skimmer is it says it needs an air pump. Do i get an air pump rated for my 40 gallon tank or bigger or smaller? Also any thoughts on which air pump is better and quieter..Top Fin or Tetra?


----------

